# Happy Thanksgiving



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 24, 2010)

I hope everyone has a GREAT Thanksgiving and eats way too much. If you aretraveling, please do so safely.Myself, I have a hundred miles to drive....at least I am not flying!!! Going to eat with wifes family and my Daughter and SILare coming down from PA to join us.


----------



## cwishert (Nov 24, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

Have a Happy Thanksgiving yourself. It sounds like you will have a great time with good food, fun and family. We will be sitting at home, for the day. It will be just hubby and I and I will make some chicken and dumplings. Nothing special but none the less we are very thankful. We will celebrate on the weekend with good friends at the lake. Hope everyone who enjoys the RVUSA website has a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

I just would like to tell everyone happy Thanksgiving and those who are traveling be safe and careful. And for those who are flying enjoy the pat down :laugh: Carol I understand where you are coming from, my son is in Qatar and want be home till DEC 5. So all is looking up.


----------



## Triple E (Nov 24, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

The same to you and your.   :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Nov 24, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

Happy Thanksgiving to all our RVing friends!! 

Go Aggies


----------



## akjimny (Nov 24, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

How much should you tip the TSA Agent after the pat down?  Does it work the same as a lap dance?

But seriously, everyone have a safe and happy Thanksgiving.  Boss Lady and I are staying home, cooking for us, my bro-in-law and an old college/Army buddy.  We'll eat too much and take a nap during some football game or another. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 24, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

Sallyberetta and I are visiting a friend of Jenny's that she hasn't seen since the seventh grade! Well, until Monday anyway.  That was a neat reunion.  BFFL is true in this case. 

Going to have Thanksgiving with them in Bella Vista Arkansas. And tonight and the next couple of days will be below freezing!  I sure hope I have enough heat to keep things from freezing!

Happy something or other to you all!


----------



## C Nash (Nov 25, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

Happy Thanksgiving to all.  Great to hear from you Tex and glad ya'll are having a great trip.  Hope you don/t freeze.  Still in the 70s here at 11:30 pm.   I am sitting up and smoking a turkey and will deep fry one tomorrow.


----------



## big bilko (Nov 25, 2010)

RE: Happy Thanksgiving

Hope you all have a great thanksgiving .We will be having vegemite sandwiches down under.All eat something for Kaye and I.   :laugh: Regards BIG BILKO


----------



## JimE (Nov 25, 2010)

RE: Happy Thanksgiving

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Finally feels like Thanksgiving here in North Texas. 82 yesterday and today its 38 and dropping with a strong wind and a little sleet.  Makes it easier to enjoy the season. Supposed to be back to 70 on Sunday and the wife is itching to try and get back out next weekend.......we will see!!! I hope that everyone traveling is safe and that everyone (like me) who is frying turkeys today has a fire extingquisher near by and that alll of our brave friends and family in the military come home safe and soon.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Nov 25, 2010)

RE: Happy Thanksgiving









Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

RE: Happy Thanksgiving

yes as all the others have said happy turkey day ,, and i hope u all gobbled till u wobbled ,, i did ,, and to all those who will be out on the roads ,, be safe ,, i kinda like our weather ,, feels more like spring ,, now if the whole winter would be like this i will be happy ,, it can snow all it wants ,, just as long as the days stay in the mid 70's  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 25, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Triple E (Nov 25, 2010)

RE: Happy Thanksgiving





> 730 - 11/25/2010 7:06 PM yes as all the others have said happy turkey day ,, and i hope u all gobbled till u wobbled ,, i did ,, and to all those who will be out on the roads ,, be safe ,, i kinda like our weather ,, feels more like spring ,, now if the whole winter would be like this i will be happy ,, it can snow all it wants ,, just as long as the days stay in the mid 70's :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:



Rod I worked off my Turkey on the tractor plowing snow. But with all of my clotheson I stayed nice and warm too. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Nov 26, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

We also hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!  I know we did!  Way too much turkey, dressing, gravy, cranberry sauce and PIE!!!  

As said before, safe travels to all and safe shopping as well!  We will be enjoying our rare rain that has greeted us this morning and enjoy a safe and cozy day here in the stick house.   :sleepy:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

well with this sinus infection I am stuck in the house. So I will enjoy the Auburn and Alabama game today. GO ALABAMA :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Nov 28, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

We have been parked in the Ft. Knox RV park and had the past two weeks with our soldier & his family. Thanksgiving there was also another son and his family here for the weekend as well. All in all, a great Thanksgiving and tomorrow we move down to Nashville to see the Radio City Rocketts Christmas show before we head back to Texas.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 28, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

Kirk, does that mean you will be in Nashville on Dec 22?


----------



## C Nash (Nov 28, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

Well Hollis I,m at least glad you did not enjoy the Auburn and Alabama game.  "WAR EAGLE"  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 28, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

well I did till the end   :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 28, 2010)

Re: Happy Thanksgiving

I didn't enjoy the first quarter. :laugh:


----------

